# Unlock before activation



## 69Rixter (Oct 15, 2013)

Wanting to get a new cell phone and XXX wireless has this phone. Could I purchase the phone, then unlock it before I activate it? Or do these carriers force their 'mobile service" on you before you get the phone?

*Rick*


----------

